# Anarchist Riot RDA



## antonherbst (28/11/17)

Okay so i have looked and could not find a thread on this rda. 





I was fortunate enough to get it at the vape meet over the past weekend. My initial thought was that how will this beat the goon 1.5 with flavor and cloud? Then i build the following setup in it



i will do a proper photo coil and wick with my next build as i wanted to boil over with excitement about this as i have been searching for a second rda for my mech setup.



all coiled and wicked ready to vape. So far this riot is producing flavor and cloud that will match the goon 1.5. 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/11/17)

Following...

Keen to see how this performs against the Goon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/12/17)

I hope these pictures load up in the order i took them. 

Goon vs riot rda



Left is the goon 1,5
Right is the anarchist riot

Both are rda

Goon can bottom feed the riot can not do bottom feed

Riot rda







Cloud from the riot rda



Goon 1,5




Cloud from goon 1,5



Mod used was my mechanical conserv tube with lg hb2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Einstein43 (12/1/18)

I can not stop praising the riot, bought mine just before the holidays from sir vape, and at sub R500, You not getting any better I am in love with the rda. 2 Top caps, awesome baggy(nice battery case btw) and it chucks flavor and clouds. Oh and the build deck

Reactions: Like 3


----------

